# Einfahren - mit oder ohne Pflanzen?



## Trillian (9. Juni 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen, habe Angst dass das sonst nicht gefunden wird  
Über die Suche konnte ich leider auch nix aussagekräftiges finden - nur dass man den Teich vorm Fischbesatz einfahren muss (was mir schon aus der Aquaristik bekannt ist und für uns sowieso uninteressant ist da wir keine Fische einsetzen werden). 
Unser Nachbar (selber Gartenteichbesitzer, aber ein viel größerer ) hat mitgekriegt dass wir gerade am Teichbauen sind (150l). Er hat uns netterweise angeboten ein paar Ableger seiner Pflanzen zu spendieren, aber er meinte man dürfe die Pflanzen nicht sofort einsetzen sondern den Teich erst 2-3 Wochen einfahren lassen. Sonst würde das den Pflanzen schaden, sie müssten sich ja erst an das Wasser gewöhnen. 
Seltsam, im Aquarium haben wir immer MIT Pflanzen eingefahren....?!
 Was stimmt denn nun? 
Ich möchte ungern gleich am Anfang kaputte Pflanzen haben...


----------



## animei (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einfahren - mit oder ohne Pflanzen?*

Hallo,

also ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass man einenTeich mit Pflanzen einfahren lässt, die sind doch mit für das Einfahren zuständig. Nimm ruhig ein paar Pflanzen von Deinem Nachbarn, aber ich würde sie vorher gut abwaschen, damit Du Dir nichts einfängst, was Du nicht haben möchtest.


----------



## Krabbi (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einfahren - mit oder ohne Pflanzen?*

Ich kenne es auch nur so, dass Pflanzen sofort eingesetzt werden können/sollen.
Hab bisher auhc alles was ich von anderen für meinen Teich bekomen habe von da weg gleich in meinen rein udn konnte bisher nicht feststellen, dass das schief ging.


----------



## Winnie62 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einfahren - mit oder ohne Pflanzen?*

Hiho

also einfahren tut man, genau wie im Aquarium, mit Pflanzen. Alles andere ist ganz einfach Quatsch. 

Ich würde die Pflanzen auch nicht abspülen, egal was dein Nachbar in seinem Teich hat, soweit ist der Weg nicht, wird eh zu dir kommen.

Wenn dein Nachbar jetzt richtig nett ist, gibt er dir noch ein bißerl Mulm mit aus seinem Teich, damit wäre dein Teich sozusagen umgehend startklar.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------

